# Doris's injury update



## galvinkaos (Mar 1, 2009)

For those who don't know in January, Doris got her plastron cracked by my dog. Afew days after the injury, the vet had "bondoed" her to seal the crack. Well her patch came loose and I was worried about debris getting under it so I peeled it off. I soaked her and did it over 2 days to reduce the amount of stress I gave her at 1 time. Here are pics of her. 

















Unfortunately it looks like the patch allowed the plastron to start healing but with a gap.  It looks bad on the picture (#2) but it is actually much better. I could see inside her when it was fresh. There is definitely signs of the shell healing.  You can see there is still tiny bits of pink I will get off the next time I soak her.

She walks much better without the weight of the patch on her. She is practically running races compared to her weighted down snowplow walk she had. I covered the area with tegaderm to keep anything from getting inside the area. Also its clear so I can watch the healing progress.

Dawna


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to hear Doris is healing. Best wishes.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 1, 2009)

That must have been scary! Glad she is doing well!


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 1, 2009)

It was scary. I was nervous for a few days but she eats like a (baby) horse and is very active. So I am sure she has overcome her trauma very well.

Dawna

Thank you both for the positive thoughts.


----------



## Karyn (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is doing well!

Karyn


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Dawna, I am glad to hear both you and Doris are doing better. Sounds as if you are doing a great job with her.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2009)

That looks pretty serious. Now that the raw flesh has covered over you might ask the vet if he can wire the plastron back in place. I think sticking down like that is going to cause her some problems.

Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Yvonne. I will take her and see what they can do. I hadn't thought about wiring it back. Her shell has healed a little. I cleaned what I thought was dried poop off her armpit and it was a scab. OOps. I was just glad to see it is healing.

Dawna


----------



## sharlan (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to see sh's healing so well.

My granddaughter accidently dropped one of our's about 7 yrs ago. His shell cracked clear across the top. The vet did a good job of patching him.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 9, 2009)

It is healing up well 

Seeing as it's already started to heal, I don't think there is anything they can do Yvonne. It's not going to be able to be moved. Anything like that would have had to be done right away.
It shouldn't cause to much trouble as the front is lower down than the rest of the plastron. If it was the other way around everything would get stuck in the crack.
I wouldn't do any filling until she was finished growing though. Just make sure to keep it clean. 

Danny


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Danny. She was "snowplowing" and dragging her front until I got the patch off. Now I have it covered with tegaderm so it stays clean and she walks great. I think the patch was a little heavy for her. It has healed better than I had thought it would. She has new growth all over. 

Dawna


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 10, 2009)

I am glad to hear she is healing, It is definatly a scary thing. I came home one day and my neighbors dog got in my yard and tore up my pens and used one of my russians as a chew toy. It amazes me how well they were able to repair her shell and how she had no effects from that horrible morning.


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 10, 2009)

It was very scary but she is doing very well. Thanks for the response. 

Dawna


----------

